# Gardasee 12-14 Oktober - Eindrücke Tag 1 und 2



## kritimani (24. Oktober 2007)

Nach dem 2006er Deasaster am Passo Guil konnte ich es kaum erwarten, wieder an die Stätte der erlittenen Schmach zu gelangen. 

Am Wochendende um den 14. Oktober ist es soweit. Da sich kein weiterer DG8ler, aus welchen fadenscheinigen Gründen auch immer, frei nehmen konnte, startete ich den Trip eben solo. 

Am Freitag starte ich um fünf in der Früh von Seekirchen los. Den Elch habe ich noch am Vortag eingeräumt, es kann also ohne Verzögerung losgehen. 

Über dem Flachgau liegt eine satte Nebeldecke, macht das fahren nicht gerade einfacher. Um der Baustelle beim Chiemsee zu entkommen, nehme ich bei Reichenhall die Abfahrt und fahre über Lofer nach Wörgl. Spätestens ab Waidring wieder eine Nebelsuppe, was das fortkommen wieder sehr verlangsamt. Es zieht sich in die Länge und ein flügelverleihendes Gebräu wird konsumiert. 

Ab Wörgl auf der Inntalautobahn wird es wieder lockerer. Es geht zügig dahin, wenig Verkehr und so geht es auch Richtung Brenner weiter. Die ersten Sonnenstrahlen treffen auf die Bergspitzen, klassisches Herbstwetter. 

Auch auf der Südtiroler Seite frisst der Elch Kilometer um Kilometer ohne Murren in sich hinein, Bozen und Auer fliegen am Seitenfenster vorbei. Der Tunnel hinter Trient hat nach einer Sperre erst um 6 Uhr wieder aufgemacht und auch jetzt zwei Stunden später gehe ich kein Risiko ein und wähle den längeren, langsameren aber auch  meiner Meinung nach schöneren Weg über Arco. 

Wolkenloser Himmel begleitet mich bis Dro und Arco und schön langsam muss ich mich entscheiden, sofort Quartier oder zuerst bergradln. Da es angenehmer ist, nach der Tour schon eine Dusche zur Verfügung zu haben, wähle ich die Quartier zuerst Variante. 

Beim Kreisverkehr biege ich nach Torbole ab und versuche eines der vorrecherchierten Hotels auf den Hinweistafeln zu entdecken. Je näher Zentrum desto schwieriger, da bis zu 20 Namen rasch zu lesen sind. An der Schiffsanlegestelle von Torbole, schon auf der Strasse nach Malcesine, endlich ein bekannter Name, auch noch der meines Favoriten "Casa Romana". Ich quäl den Elch in die Enge Gasse und parke a la italienne. Kurz die Stufen hinauf und entäuscht wieder hinunter  zu bis Ende Oktober. 

Vorne beim Monte Brione habe ich die Villa Franca gesichtet und dort bekomme ich sofort ein Einzelzimmer mit Frühstück um 38,00 Euro. Das haut mich nicht um, vor allem weil das Zimmer und Ambiente des Hotels ok ist. 
Eine verschliessbare Bergradlgarage ist auch vorhanden, was willst mehr. 

Die Sachen aufs Zimmer, umgezogen, den Gaul zusammengeschraubt und um halb Elf bin ich abmarschfertig. Ich verwerf schnell die Variante mit dem Auto noch bis Vesio hochzufahren (bin eh schon genug) und von da auf den Tremalzo zu kommen und bleib bei der 2006er Variante. 

Von Torbole nach Riva reinstes Posingkurbeln  von allen. Die teuersten Radln mit den dünnsten Wadln, kein Spritzer Dreck am Kohlenstoffrahmen. Denk sich jeder selber seinen Teil. 

Der Sentiero CIS Ponale ist wie letztes Jahr ein voller Genuss, auch beim raufkurbeln. Heuer mach ich aber nicht den Fehler und gib gleich Vollgas bis zum Anschlag. Genusskurbeln fast im Leerlauf (is natürlich übertrieben). Herrlichstes Herbstwetter, bunt verfärbtes Laub und klare Luft, genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt.
In Pregasina angekommen, ist auf der Terasse des Hotels "Panorama" noch ein sonniger Tisch an der Hausmauer frei, und schon nicht mehr. 

Der aus dem Winterschlaf erwachte Bärenhunger muss dringend beruhigt werden, was mit einer Riesenschüssel Penne al arabiata auch gelingt. Das schon zwischen Lippen und Gaumen verdunstete Weissbier war auch nicht zu verachten. Um ein Uhr komme ich endlich von der Versuchung los, hier den Rest des Nachmittages zu verbringen.

Leicht übersättigt mache ich mich auf den steilen Weg hinauf zum Passo Rocchetta.
Kommt mir heuer steiler vor als letztes Jahr? Muss so sein, weil vorm Punta di Larici muss ich erstmals absteigen und den Gaul schiebend weiterbewegen. Warum auch in den grössten Steigungen verglühn, wennst auch so fast keine Meter auf die vorderen verlierst (wobei des mir so ziemlich wurscht ist). Effizenzmässig bist sowieso der Gewinner. Ab der Malga Palaer ist die Freude gross. Weil jetzt ist Rocchetta und Passo Guil schon fast gegessen. Der 422er nach der Malga ist stellenweise fahrbar, 
aber auch hier quäle ich mich nicht im Anschlag die Wurzeln hoch, sondern schieb den Gaul über die Hindernisse drüber bevors anstrengend wird. Aber auf dem Weg ist beides reizvoll, fahren und schieben. 
Am Passo Rocchetta angekommen, krieg ich wieder einen vollen Schub Lagofieber.
Der Ausblick auf den See hinunter ist unüberbietbar. 

Der Singletrail hinüber zum Passo Guil ist mein persönlicher Holytrail der für heftigen Endorphinausstoss sorgt. Jetzt wird es aber interessant, den ich stehe wieder auf dem Punkt, wo letztes Jahr das Desaster begonnen hat. Von der Kuppe fahre ich den Wiesentrail runter zum Almweg. Am Hang gegenüber der Pfad ins Nirwana vom letzten Jahr. Ich rolle langsam nach links in den Laubwald und schon nach 10 Metern stosse ich auf eine Kreuzung, links ein Sackgassenschild und rechts der Weiterweg zur Baita Segala. So einfach ist das. Die Loferanten mit Heli sind im August aber nicht so gefahren, sondern vom Rocchetta kurz abwärts den 109er. Darum haben die auch nicht kapiert von was Ernesto und ich dauernd gesprochen haben. 

Kurzer Blick auf die Uhr, noch massig Zeit, aber Tremalzo könnte knapp werden. 
Laut Karte soll es ja fast eben zur Baita Segala hinübergehen, aber die Wirklichkeit ist welliger und fordert die Wadln. Der Weg ist südwestseitig angelegt und liegt voll in der Sonne. Welch ein Glück im Oktober hierzusein und nicht im August. 
Am Baita Segala angekommen mache ich eine Pause. Hier nicht zu rasten halte ich für einen grossen Fehler. Ich besorg mir eine Kartusche Hopfenstärkung und ein Mineralwasser, werfe brav  meinen Obulus in die Kasse. Ja, richtig gelesen,  palettenweise Bier, Mineralwasser, auch Weinkisten stehen zur Verfügung. es wird halt für die Entnahme eine Spende erwartet. Ich glaube nicht, dass da einer knausrig ist, und wenn ja, Schande über ihn. 

Ich sitz so in der Herbstsonne und blick auf die Berge ringsum und immer mehr verschwindet der Tremalzo aus meinen heutigen Plänen. Als ich mich wieder auf den Gaul schwinge ist es bereits halb drei und ich hake den Tremalzo für heute endgültig ab, was mich aber nicht sonderlich stört, ehrlich gesagt. 

Aber a bisserl was geht immer noch und so will ich zumindestens noch hinüber zur Bocca die Fortini (5minuten) und zum Passo Nota. Nach der Bocca warten noch 2 "Schnapper" auf die Wadln und beissen gnadenlos zu. Am Passo Nota steht ein Rifugio Alpini. Net schon wieder einkehren denk ich mir. ich studiere stattdessen den Fährplan Limone  Torbole, der an der Anschlagtafel des Rifugios hängt an. dies deshalb,  weil eine Abfahrtsvariante Corna Vecchia  Vesio  Limone und Schifferlfahren zurück nach Torbole noch im Bereich des möglichen läge. Da ich mir aber um 16 Uhr 30 nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ich die Strecke nach Limone bis zur letzten Fähre (18:10) schaffe, lass ich das Experiment lieber bleiben.  Und die Dämmerungsuhr began schon leise zu ticken. 

Ich nehm die Sicherheitsvariante mit Gurt und kurble zurück zum Bocca dei Fortini.
Den Anfahrtsweg retour will ich bei aller Schönheit nicht fahren und so bieg ich auf den Weg Richtung Idrosee ab. 

Die ersten 100 Meter geht es wieder bergauf, aber nach einer Schranke beginnt ein 800 Höhenmeter Abfahrtstraum auf einer schmalen südwestseitig angelegten Schotterpiste mit raschelndem Laub als Zusatzbelag.  

Etwas oberhalb vom See liegt ein kleines Plateau mit Häusern. Am letzten vorbeifahrend, pffffff  die erste Panne seit langem. Es war halt doch nicht so schlau die Maxxis Downhillschläuche gegen Normale auszutauschen. Ich schiebe den Huflahmen Gaul zum Haus retour, wo der Hausherr gerade in der Garage werkelt. 
Garage, nein, mehr eine komplett eingerichtete Werkstatt, nur Luftpumpe hat er keine. Ich halte vier "Kollegen" auf, die gerade vorbeibrettern und mit der ausgeliehenen Pumpe bin ich in vier Minuten wieder Abfahrbereit. Wohl selber keine Pumpe mitgenommen, denkt sich jetzt der Leser dieser Zeilen. Weit gefehlt, aber mein TCM Billigteil hat leider die Funktionsfähigkeit stark eingeschränkt bzw. völlig eingestellt. 

Aber bis zum See und zum Strassentunnel geht es eh auf Asfalt weiter, da wird schon nichts mehr passieren. Beim Tunnel biege ich auf die Ponale ab und freue mich die Kehren zum ehemaligen Hotel Belvedere runtersurfen zu können. Um 18 Uhr spuckt mich die Ponale im nicht sehr geschäftigen Riva aus. Ich kurve noch ein bisserl durch die Altstadt und roll dann piano Richtung Torbole. Gleich nach der Altstadt direkt an der Strasse hat noch ein Bikeladen offen und ich stelle den Gaul zum Doktor Mechanicus. Mir ist nämlich aufgefallen, dass der Hinterhuf bei der Nabe leicht eiert und dass soll kuriert werden. Wird auch sofort und prompt erledigt, neue Bremsbeläge werden hinten auch noch aufgezogen und das ganze um 15,00 Euro.

Im Hotel angekommen, lasse ich mir zu allererst ein Weissbier im Garten schmecken.
Dazu schmauche ich eine Pfeife und schicke Rauchwolken in den warmen Abendhimmel. 

Um acht kriecht der Hunger wieder aus seiner Höhle und fordert sein Recht. Ab ins Zentrum von Torbole. So richtig schaut mich aber bei der ersten Runde nichts an. Am ehesten noch die Osteria nach dem Kreisverkehr. Aber auch die Pizzeria al Porto, die ist aber bis auf den letzten Platz besetzt.

Gleich nach dem Mecki ist mir die Bierria "600" aufgefallen, die auch als Pizzeria firmiert. Nix wie rein und aus dem reichhaltigen Angebot an frisch zubereiteter Pizze eine Diavolo bestellt. Teuflisch scharf, musste ich die im Gaumen entfachte Feuersbrunst mit einem Weissbier und einem halben Liter Wein stillen. 

Gesättigt zurück im Hotel gönne ich mir im Garten noch eine Etappencigarre (José Marti, Robusto) und eine kleine Verdauungshilfe. Bergradler was willst du mehr?

Tag 2

Um sieben läutet der Wecker, ich unterdrücke den trieb das teil an die wand zu schmeissen. es dauert ewig bis keine Eiswürferl mehr aus dem Duschkopf prasseln aber kalt duschen macht eh munterer.

Die Bronzemedaille beim Frühstücksbüffett war mir nicht zu nehmen. Ausreichend und gut das zufriedene Schlussfazit. Wurst, Käse, Schinken, Müsli, Früchte und sogar Croissants. Der Kaffee war leider eine fade Filterbrühe. 

Der Gaul und das Equipment sind schnell im Elch verstaut und um viertel über Acht fahre ich schon durch das noch wie leergefegte Riva Richtung Limone. Ich kann nicht viel von der Strecke bewundern, da teilweise mittig in den Tunnels daherkommende Automobilisten mir das Leben schwer machen. Nach Limone finde ich schnell die Abzweigung rauf zur Hochebene von Tremosine. Sehr steil gehts da hinauf, etliche 
Bergradler fahren auf dem sonnigen Asfaltmonster hinauf. Nichts für mich, des hat keinen Charme. 

Etliche Höhenmeter und Kehren späte lande ich am Parkplatz bei Vesio am Beginn des Val Bondo. Von Limone nach Vesio gibt es eine Autobuslinie, die um 9 Uhr von Limone startet, abgestimmt auf die Ankunft der Fähre von Torbole.

Am Parkplatz einige Gleichgesinnte, die meisten rollen aber ins Val Bondo um via Passo Nota den Tremalzo zu erreichen. 

Ich nehme  die Strasse nach Ponzone und abwärtsrollend lande ich bei der Kreuzungs ins Val San Michele. Fast eben kurble ich bis zur Staumauer bei der Eremitage von San Michele. 

Nach dem Staubecken geht es aber im Laubwald kräftig zur Sache. Steigungen bis zu 24 % auf gerippten Beton nötigen mich zu einigen Hikingpassagen. Nur nicht alles Pulver gleich verschiessen, der Weg ist noch lang.
Nachdem der Wald sich lichtet und eine verfallene Hütte passiert wird bekommt die Sache mehr und mehr Genusscharakter. Einige Kehren später habe ich meinen Rhythmus gefunden und kurble ab jetzt durch. Dabei hilft es sehr, dass die Höchststeigung keine 14 % überschreitet. 

Einige "Kollegen" überholen mich, so auch ein Pärchen aus dem Lungau. Beide sind ebenfalls Richtung Tremalzo unterwegs und unsere Wege werden sich noch des öfteren kreuzen. 

Bei einer besonders fotogenen Kehre stoppe ich zu einem kurzen Fotoshooting.
Die Aufnahmen mit dem Selbstauslöser gelingen mir schon fast so gut wie Stunzi, vulgo Alpenzorro vulgo Euromax.

Ich schaffe es heute, nie auf den Höhenmesser zu schauen, und dann wieder entäuscht zu sein, wo ich erst rumkrebse. An der Nordseite eines Hanges, bedeckt mit wieder dichterem Laubwald erreiche ich die wichtige Kreuzung auf 1200m. Von links kommst wennst vom Tombea herüberfahrst, diese Variante muss auf folgende Jahre verschoben werden. Also ab nach rechts. Ein willkommenes Fotomotiv ist der Wasserfall der kurz nach der Kreuzung herunterrauscht. Am Passo  nach 2 Almböden ist das Gröbste erledigt. Die Aussicht auf den Tremalzo ist erstmals zu geniessen, auch wenn  noch ein paar hm warten. So nah und doch so fern. Im nun offenen Almgelände schraube ich mich die Piste hoch, als unerwartet eine italienische Flagge hinter einem Mugel weht. Des wird doch nicht, doch ist es, nach einer weiteren Kehre laufe ich in der Malga Ciapa auf 1619m ein. Der Gaul wird geparkt, das feuchte Gwand in die Sonne gehängt und ich trete in Verhandlungen mit den Wirtsleuten bezüglich Nahrungsübergabe. Diese gestalten sich sehr leicht und bei einem Weissbier warte ich in der Sonne bruzzelnd auf die Portion Pasta die ich bestellt habe. Ich hocke so beim Genuss der Pasta, während der Verkehr vor meinem Essplatz immer mehr an Dichte gewinnt. Die Stunde der Spätaufsteher. Fast alle keuchen vorbei und lassen die Hütte links, eher rechts, liegen und kurbeln, anscheinend mit Scheuklappen versehen gegenüber dieser Pausenoase weiter, vermutlich zum allseits bekannten Rif. Garda.

Der Schlussanstieg zum Tremalzotunnel wird aber durch verlängertes hucknbleiben nicht kürzer und so wuchte ich mich wieder auf den ächzenden Gaul. Auch ein bisserl sanft angetrieben von den bedrohlich wirkenden Wolkenbänken die sich über dem (nicht sichtbaren) Lago aufbäumen. 

Noch 3 Kehren und ich rolle am Rifugio Garda vorbei, wo der jetzt stark bedeckte Himmel und der kalte Wind die Gäste in die Hütte getrieben hat. Welch ein Glück, eine Etage tiefer zum Pastabunkern gestoppt zu haben. 

Noch 140 Höhenmeter, die ziehen sich aber wie der sprichwörtliche Strudelteig. Noch um ein Eck, noch eine Kehre und ich stehe endlich vor dem Portal des Tremalzotunnels. Misson completed.  

Beim adjustieren für die Abfahrt über die Tremalzostrasse tauchen auch die beiden Lungauer wieder auf, happy wie die Schneehasen. Hatten im Rif. Garda gegessen, innen, proppenvoll. Mensch muss ja nicht immer auf die Tips von den Bikezeitschriften hören. 

Der oberste Tunnel ist ziemlich lang und ohne Lampe montieren eher wackelig zu durchfahren. Auf der anderen Seite wartet die Aussicht auf die erste Kehrenorgie. 
Etliche Bergradler kurbeln vom Passo Nota hier herauf. Das Geläuf ist ziemlich tief, lose und teilweise auch sehr grob. Aber gefühlvolles Kehrendriften macht mir eh mehr Spass als dumpfes hinunterglühn. Ab und zu muss ich halt ein paar Emporkömmlinge von der Ideallinie vertreiben. Driften, stehenbleiben, fotographieren ist jetzt über längere Zeit meine Tätigkeit. 

Kurz vor dem Passo Nota wird die Militärstrasse fester und die Geschwindigkeit kann bedenkenlos erhöht werden. Viel zu schnell spuckt mich der Weg an der Kreuzung Val Bondo  Passo Guil aus. Links abgebogen und 20 hm weiter lehne ich den Gaul an das Rif. Alpini P. Nota (siehe auch Vortag). 

Drinnen brennt im offenen Kamin ein gscheites Feuer und mir steht der Gusto nach einem herzhaften Espresso. Der Wirt taxiert mich und meint ich bräucht auch noch einen Grappa, also einen Correto. Ich winke ab, zücke aus dem Rucksack meinen Flachmann und giesse in 2 Stamperl eine liquide Marille ein und schieb ein Stamperl zum Wirt rüber. Der lässt sich nicht lange bitten und das inhalierte taugt ihm so sehr, dass er gleich auf einer Gegenprobe mit seinem Grappa besteht. Da sag ich nicht nein, noch dazu wo es ein guter ist.

Nach dieser hochgeistigen Erquickung starte ich wachen Geistes und schwaecheltem Fleisches in die letzten 100 Höhenmeter, die Richtung Corna Vecchia zu bewältigen sind.  Vorbei an einem Militärfriedhof aus dem Grande Guerra und einer Alm erreiche ich kurz danach den rechts abzweigenden Sentiero zur Corna Vecchia. 

Die nächsten Höhepunkte dieses Tages, die Tunnels, lassen nicht lange auf sich warten. Hier wirkt alles eine spur wilder, der Weg ist fast zum Singletrail geschrumpft und in den Tunnels musst dich beim durchfahren bücken, damit dir der Helm nicht abrasiert wird. Sehr, sehr beeindruckend. Das Gefälle ist mit 5-6 Prozent gerade richtig, nie zu schnell und stressig, immer eine Sonderportion Spass in Reserve.

Vor der letzten Kehrenfolge hinab nach Vesio treffe ich, na wenn wohl, richtig, die Lungauer. Die beiden sind ohne am Passo Nota einzukehren durchgefahren, deshalb sind sie jetzt wieder vorne.

Interessanterweise wird im selben Verhältnis der Weg grober und ruppiger je näher ich Vesio komme. Aber auch dieses letzte Aufbäumen gegen den Flow geht vorbei und ich rolle vor dem Elch aus. Noch ein Blick hinauf auf die ersten Kehren der Tremalzostrasse und schon geht das Einpacken in geübter Manier zügig vonstatten.

Die Abfahrt hinunter nach Limone ist genial, Sicht auf See und Tremosine und überhaupt. Kaum ein Verkehr auf der Uferstrasse und so bin ich in nullkommajosef retour in Torbole. 

Nach einem Erholungsweissbier auf der Hotelterasse habe ich aber noch nicht genug und ich rolle auf dem neuen Radweg an der Sarca entlang nach Arco hinauf. Vorbei am Mecki, wo gelangweilte Flachlandbiker herumsitzen. Hinauf ist gut, sind 30 Höhenmeter, und da muss ich schummeln. 

Ich schau mich ein bisserl in der Altstadt rund um die Piazza um, bewundere den Burgfelsen und bin überrascht über die Dichte an spezialisierten Shops für Kletterzubehör aber auch über einen Laden, wo es nur Prinzregent Luitpold Bier gibt.

Zurück im Hotel packe ich alles zusammen, leg den Gaul im Elch schlafen und mach mich auf die Futtersuche. Stimmt nicht, suchen tu ich nicht, ich falle gleich ins "600" ein und gönne mir eine kleine Portion Pasta und eine Spezialpizza 600. Die Pasta war 1a die Pizza naja, die Diavolo von gestern hat mir besser geschmeckt. 
Als Abendunterhaltung wird mir die Übertragung der Quali zur EM2008 geboten  Italien gegen Georgien, Stimmung pur. 


Fotos auf http://www.flickr.com 
Stichwort KM07LAGO


----------



## kritimani (24. Oktober 2007)

Letzter Tag 

Um 8 Uhr bin ich mit dem Frühstück fertig, der Elch ist beladen und die moderate Zeche bezahlt. Es kann heimwärts gehen. Über der Lagogegend hängt eine ziemliche Wolkendecke die sich erst ab Trient verflüchtigen wird und so bereue ich es nicht die letzte Tour nicht hier zu abolvieren. Ist auch praktisch, schon einen Teil des Heimweges hinter sich gebracht zu haben. 

Bis zur Autostrada bei Rovereto sud sind es 15 Kilometer die schnell absolviert sind. 
Auch die Weiterfahrt geht mangels Verkehrsdichte zügist voran und so bin ich um halb Zehn am Brenner, genauer gesagt am Parkplatz vor dem Gasthaus Silbergasser in Brennerbad. So wie letztes Jahr halt. Es ist hier auf 1300 m saukalt, aber die Sonne scheint bereits 50 Höhenmeter weiter oben. 

Von Kehre zu Kehre klettere ich und das Thermometer in die Höhe, ausgenommen in den vier Tunnels im unteren Streckenteil. Fleecejacke, Arm- und Beinlinge wandern zurück in den Rucksack. 

Bei der markanten Ruine auf ca. 1800m biege ich nicht wie ernesto und ich 2006 links ab sondern kurble den Weg geradeaus weiter, der uns letztes Jahr zu grob vorgekommen ist. 

In Wirklichkeit ist der Weg sehr easy und nach 200 Metern geht der lose Schotter in eine alte Asfaltstrasse und später in eine Piste über. Genussauffahrt pur. 

Eine lange aber sehr aussichtsreiche Querfahrt bringt mich zum Beginn eines Stichweges zu zwei Militärgebäuden unterhalb des Steinjoches. Dieser Weg ist schon zugewachsen, aber ohne Probleme befahrbar. Am Steinjoch, direkt über dem Dach des oberen Gebäudes kann ich die Aussicht bis zur Nordkette bei Innsbruck geniessen. Direkt vor mir liegt der Sattelberg und die Sattelalm mit dem berühmt berüchtigten Bauern der den Weg gesperrt hat.

Nach der Steigungsorgie am Lago sind mir heute die 8 bis 9 Prozent hinauf zum Joch geradezu erholsam vorgekommen. Aber Vorsicht, auch diese Prozent sind nicht zu unterschätzen und krallen sich nach einiger Zeit in die Wadln.    

Bei der Abfahrt lasse ich es krachen, denn ich will ja noch ein Mittagessen im Silbergasser geniessen. Die Wirtsleut sind berüchtigt dafür, dass es ab 14 Uhr nix mehr gibt, nx heisst nicht einmal mehr was kaltes zur Jause. Ich komm aber schon um halb 2 an, kein Problem noch eine Portion Schlutzkrapfen zu bekommen. Dazu ein Weissbier (Weihenstephaner) und pralle Herbstsonne.

Um fünf bin ich daheim, steig aus und krieg den Kälteschock. Trotz Sonnenschein ist es bei uns ziemlich frisch und ich überdenke schleunigst meinen Dresscode (T-shirt). 

Fazit  Ein gelungenes Wochenende, auch Solo macht es ziemlich Spass, mich zieht es sofort wieder südwärts. 

Fotos auf http://www.flickr.com
Stichwort KM07LAGO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (24. Oktober 2007)

Geiler Bericht, super Schreibstil


----------



## pedale3 (25. Oktober 2007)

Tsss Tsss, diese Süddeutschen, für zwei Tage an den Lago.

da haben wir uns ja quasi die Klinke in die Hand gegeben! Hab am Sonntag die erste Tour gestartet. Übrigens im Panorama gewohnt.

Guck mal wie dieser eklige SontagMorgenNebel bei deiner Abfahrt später am Rif. Garda (Tremalzo) ausgesehen hat...






andererseits hat der Nebel auch den Teilnehmern des "MTB Extrem" am Sonntag zu schaffen gemacht, die Baita Segal als Verpflegungsstation umgebaut...






Das Rennen hat "leider" für zwei Stunden Verspätung im Plan gesorgt, sodass ich in den Genuss kam im Restlist den Rochetta Trail zu fahren (geile Sache, vor allem die Trails)...





Gruss,
/Pedale


----------



## tokessa (25. Oktober 2007)

Sehr geiler Bericht Kritimani. War zwar noch nie am Garda aber nach dem Bericht ist es jetzt ein Traum für mich.


----------



## kritimani (25. Oktober 2007)

servus pedale,

sei unbesorgt, die marktschützenkompanie seekirchen wird nicht ins sauerland einmarschieren um den frevel zu rächen uns seekirchner den süddeutschen zuzurechnen  

zu de büdln

klassische temperaturinversion würd ich mal vermuten, was meinen die wetterfrösche im forum?

pfiat di
kritimani

tokessa 
abgelutschter werbespruch, aber hier zutreffend: lebe deinen traum


----------



## tokessa (26. Oktober 2007)

Stimmt kommt Zei kommt Garda. Das blöde ist ich hab vor 25 jahren mal urlaub in Limone gemacht, aber da hab ich noch nix mit MTB am Hut gehabt.


----------



## kritimani (26. Oktober 2007)

hör auf hier rumzuplärren!

von der heisst nicht zwangsläufig von deren... OK

und dem grossen pumpkin seis gedankt, dass ich nicht von der zwangsneurose befallen bin alles durchtreten zu müssen.

kritimani


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Oktober 2007)

Meine Güte, mach dich locker! Man muss ja nicht wegen jedem Satz einen Streit vom Zaun brechen, oder? ;-)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Es ist, *wenn man abfahren kann*, doch überhaupt kein Problem, auszuweichen. Anstrengend ist es auch nicht.



Da muss ich dir allerdings recht geben.


----------



## tokessa (26. Oktober 2007)

Uphill Downhill ********gal . Leben und Leben lassen und nicht alles auf die Goldwaage legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (26. Oktober 2007)

zum bericht da oben insgesamt: 






- driften ist asoziol

- bergauffahrer haben vorrang, d.h. berg jemanden verdrängen indiskutabel


----------



## tokessa (26. Oktober 2007)

Jetzt wirst Du mir unheimlich Rob 68 . Das Du das bei dem einen Satz gemerkt hast : )


----------



## cxfahrer (27. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> zum bericht da oben insgesamt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kritimani (27. Oktober 2007)

so leitln, jetzt grabn ma den klappstuhl und die erhobenen zeigefinger wieder ein. 

was is passiert - nix
keiner is in die abgründe des 422ers hinabgestossen worden

die freiheit der wahl der beschreibung nehm ich mir einfach, auch was die länge anbetrifft. 

stell dir vor, du kurvst grad runter und vor dir kreuzt ein emporkömmling den weg - kannst auf viele arten beschreiben, eine davon ist die von mir gewählte - persönlicher eindruck, nicht unbedingt die realität wie sie der entgegenkömmling sieht, alles klar, ich hoffe es, wenn nicht, is mir auch wurscht.

wünsch euch ein schönes wochenende ohne stress
kritimani


----------



## horstj (27. Oktober 2007)

nach der beschreibung der dritten autobahnausfahrt habe ich aufgehört zu lesen. gings dann auch noch um radeln?

den bildern nach aber eine hübsche gegend.


----------



## kritimani (27. Oktober 2007)

horstj schrieb:


> nach der beschreibung der dritten autobahnausfahrt habe ich aufgehört zu lesen. gings dann auch noch um radeln?
> 
> den bildern nach aber eine hübsche gegend.



wennst net weiterliest, wirst des nie erfahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (27. Oktober 2007)

kritimani schrieb:


> wennst net weiterliest, wirst des nie erfahren...



Kritimani nur weiter so ,ich finds gut


----------



## horstj (28. Oktober 2007)

kritimani schrieb:


> wennst net weiterliest, wirst des nie erfahren...



danke für den Hinweis.  Geht aber irgendwie nur um "Wadln" und "Weissbier". . Scheint aber eine schöne Gegend zu sein.


----------



## Meilermann (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Kritimanni,
lass Dich nicht ins "Boxhorn"jagen, die san blos neidisch auf des gude Wochenend!
Habe den Bericht mit einem Schmunzeln gelesen. Finde, dass er wohltuend "menschelt" im Gegensatz zu: sind heute 3000 Hm und 100 Km mit 30% Steigung alles locker gefahren.  Warum soll nicht mal so ein ganz persönicher Eindruck da stehen. Man merkt, wie viel Freude und Spass das Wochenende dem Autor bereitet hat. Ich glaube Biken soll doch Spass machen und vielleicht regt das den einen oder anderen an auch mal sowas zu fahren. Natürlich sollte man des südlichen Dialektes etwas mächtig sein, dann machts doppelt Spass!. 
Gruß meilermann
PS: "Weißbier ist ionisierendes Getränk und daher nötig und gesund"


----------



## Raoul Duke (28. Oktober 2007)

Du meinst wohl isotonisch. Ionisierend wäre wohl nicht so gut.  

Den Bericht finde ich auch sehr nett geschrieben. Weiter so.


----------



## heyho (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo kritimani,

schöner Bericht! Ich war zur gleichen Zeit am Gardasee und kann mich nur anschliessen: echt ne wunderbare Gegend.

Noch ne Frage zu Tag1:



kritimani schrieb:


> Ich nehm die Sicherheitsvariante mit Gurt und kurble zurück zum Bocca dei Fortini.
> Den Anfahrtsweg retour will ich bei aller Schönheit nicht fahren und so bieg ich auf den Weg Richtung Idrosee ab.
> 
> Die ersten 100 Meter geht es wieder bergauf, aber nach einer Schranke beginnt ein 800 Höhenmeter Abfahrtstraum auf einer schmalen südwestseitig angelegten Schotterpiste mit raschelndem Laub als Zusatzbelag.
> ...



Du hast vom Idrosee geschrieben, aber meinste hier nicht den Ledrosee? Oder gibts da auch nen netten Weg zum Idrosee?


Gruß
heyho


----------



## kritimani (28. Oktober 2007)

merci für den hinweis!  
ist natürlich der Lago di Ledro...
idro, ledro, como - klingen ja alle gleich die teich 

pfiat eich
kritimani


----------



## fritzbox (28. Oktober 2007)

Bei der Menge Weissbier kann man schon mal den See verwechseln  
sehen ja alle gleich aus


----------



## Actec (29. Oktober 2007)

Super Bericht Kritimani,  macht echt Spaß beim Lesen.

Gruss Aztecatl


----------



## dubbel (29. Oktober 2007)

Actec schrieb:


> Super Bericht Kritimani,  macht echt Spaß beim Lesen.


ich hab mich ja echt die ganze zeit zurückgehalten, aber bei der vielzahl dieser antworten frage ich mich echt, was man euch normalerweise zum lesen vorsetzt, dass euch so ein stil auch noch gefällt.


----------



## Actec (29. Oktober 2007)

Ist halt alles Geschmackssache, ich find es gerade wegen dem Stil gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Büscherammler (29. Oktober 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich hab mich ja echt die ganze zeit zurückgehalten, aber bei der vielzahl dieser antworten frage ich mich echt, was man euch normalerweise zum lesen vorsetzt, dass euch so ein stil auch noch gefällt.



In diesem Forum darf man nicht wählerisch sein! Meist muss man ja schon froh sein wenn man die Beiträge aufgrund mangelnder Orthographie überhaupt entziffern kann!
Von daher finde ich denn Bericht schön zu lesen! 

Driften ist allerdings ein NO-GO!


----------



## kritimani (29. Oktober 2007)

griass eich,

dubbel, nix zruckhalten, aussa damit, sonst verkrampfst nur.. des hört sich an, als wärst da reich-ranicki des IBC? hoffentlich miass ma jetzt net a nu bücherlistn abgeben wia weiland da carl joseph von trotta bei seim vater  

übrigens, über die vielen positiven feedbacks bin ich very amused.
a über kritik, wenns brauchbare hinweise auf verbesserungen gibt. 

und wie actec schon sagte, geschmäcker sind sooo verschieden

kritimani


ad büscherammler 
schau mal im alpencrossbuch ISBN 3-7654-4059-0 vom achim zahn nach, seite 44, spalte 1 - driften ist für mich nicht zwangsläufig ein negativer begriff. drückt besser das feeling aus als ...ich eiere vorsichtig um die kurve..
abgelehnte alternative die euch erspart blieb...ich surfe auf dem kamm der schotterwelle durch die kurvenwoge ....


----------



## Jockelmatz (30. Oktober 2007)

Lockere Schreibe -   
Ich habe das am Lago im letzten Frühjahr (fast) genauso erlebt, deshalb spricht es mich eben besonders an! 
Oder stört es hier, wenn mal jemand geniesserisch oder entspannt an die Sache herangeht? Ist doch ein wunderbares Hobby, das Spass machen soll - also schön locker bleiben...


----------



## tokessa (30. Oktober 2007)

Genauso sehe ich das auch. Nicht jeder fährt um Rekorde zu brechen, weder Berghoch noch Bergrunter.


----------



## dubbel (30. Oktober 2007)

tokessa schrieb:


> Nicht jeder fährt um Rekorde zu brechen, weder Berghoch noch Bergrunter.


natürlich nicht. davon ist ja auch hier gar nicht die rede. 
wem - ausser dem hochgeschwindigkeitsschreddernden kritimani - geht's denn ums heizen?


----------



## AchseDesBoesen (30. Oktober 2007)

kömmer ditte mit da mundartschreibe ma seinlassen, ihr atzen?


----------



## on any sunday (30. Oktober 2007)

Sehr lustig hier.

Da schreibt Herr kritimani in lockerer Schreibe seine Erlebnisse an einem gutbekannten Teich der südlichen Alpen. Dummerweise tauchen in dem Bericht Zigaretten, Bier und eine politisch unkorrekte Fahrweise auf. 

Schon erscheinen die Gralshüter des reinen Mountainbikens und können es nicht fassen. Menschen die Bier trinken, rauchen, klingt nach Genußmensch (kann also mit Sport nichts zu tun haben), steigen auf ihr bevorzugtes Spochtgerät und bringen ihren heiligen Spocht mit unsauberer Fahrweise in Verruf. 

Und geben Herrn kritimani noch den Rat, sich wieder auf den rechten Weg des asketischen Sportlers zu begeben. Von Spaß war schließlich nie die Rede.

Ich für meinen Teil weiß, wem ich lieber auf dem Trail begegnen würde. 

Bin übrigens Nichtraucher und nur bedingt alkoholtauglich . Finde aber die staatlichen Antiraucherkampagnen sehr bedenklich. Soll der Staat doch konsequenz sein und alle Rauchmittel verbieten. Der Vatikan verkauft schließlich auch keine Kondome. Ups, etwas vom Thema abgekommen.


----------



## bluemuc (30. Oktober 2007)

... wenn das hier so weitergeht, dann les ich das da oben noch...


----------



## Actec (30. Oktober 2007)

Manch einer vermag es seine eigene Kleingeistigkeit, als Ideal anzusehen und noch schlimmer, diese dann auf MTB´ler übertragen zu wollen.

 gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (30. Oktober 2007)

Naja der eine mags lieber schnell und kurz und der andre bierselig und lang. Hat beides was, je nach Bierlaune. Wems gefällt.
Aber ich bin ja auch noch nie den Tremalzo mit Bier rauf geschweige denn runter gefahren (eigentlich seit Urzeiten nicht mehr runter, wozu auch?).

Interessanterweise sind viele MTBler (Mitradler)  einem Bier oder zwei und ner Wurscht unterwegs nicht abgeneigt, egal ob auf bairisch oder säggsisch.
Mich würgts da eher....aber denn Prost.


----------



## tokessa (30. Oktober 2007)

Und rauchen ???


----------



## dubbel (30. Oktober 2007)

on any sunday schrieb:


> ...in lockerer Schreibe ...


das ist der andere knackpunkt.


----------



## scottiee (30. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Raucher können einfach keine Biker sein!



und warum nicht? ts, ts, ts


----------



## horstj (30. Oktober 2007)

Rob_68 schrieb:


> Hier gehts doch ums MTB-Fahren, oder habe ich da was übersehen?



hier gehts um goethe oder toelke (johann w. oder wim).

ausserdem um missionarisches bayerisch und die ionisierende wirkung von bier.


----------



## dubbel (30. Oktober 2007)

kurz: es geht um's große ganze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (30. Oktober 2007)

aus stilgründen hätte es sich besser gemacht, das große ganze nicht durch die gewählte schreibweise zum kleinen ganzen werden zu lassen.


----------



## dubbel (30. Oktober 2007)

du meinst das Große ganze.


----------



## dievole (24. November 2007)

Also ich fand den Bericht klasse, vor allem wenn man das schon selber gefahren ist und jetzt "im Geiste" mitfährt. Übrigens ein "Maisel"-Weißbier im "Panorama" in Pregasina ist unübertroffen.


----------

